

Pan Am Games: Link to our website without permission and we'll sue - francoismathieu
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/11/pan_am_games_warns_link_to_us_and_well_sue/

======
brudgers
Four years ago, I noticed that the Pan Am Games were on ESPN Deportes [the
Spanish Language version of ESPN in the US] and I realized that at some point
between the early 1980's and 2011, the games had basically slipped entirely
out of the sports narrative in the US. The Pan Am Games used to be a big deal
with prime-time network coverage. Yet somehow the US sports broadcasting
industry has decided that video of someone doing a radio broadcast is better
content than actual international competition by elite athletes.

This despite more than a ten fold proliferation of cable sports networks. The
Gold Cup has better coverage. Professional lacrosse has better coverage. The
NBA off season has better coverage.

And then I read the article and I realize, it perhaps may be only by force of
will that ESPN Deportes broadcasts the games, so thick does the stupidity of
the games' organizers appear. And it is a shame, because the athletics is
amazing and the stakes are so high.

------
andybak
Accordin to [http://www.toronto2015.org/about-us/organizing-
committee](http://www.toronto2015.org/about-us/organizing-committee) this is
the person in charge of "Communications and Media Relations":
[https://twitter.com/nealabarton](https://twitter.com/nealabarton)

It would be interesting to get her thoughts on this.

------
dawkins
That was funny. They have updated the terms now:

    
    
        Other sites may link to the Site with or without our authorization, and we may block any links to or from the Site.

------
mariuolo
Could it be a PR stunt?

~~~
francoismathieu
I highly doubt it, unless they've recently hired a genius. They've been
struggling to explain what the Pan Am Games are to the Toronto residents over
18 months. Not a PR hit so far.

~~~
err4nt
Toronto resident, can confirm. I've heard more #panawful puns than I can
count, but still have no clue what the games are.

------
Scaevolus
According to their error message, they sent an email to
"branduse@oronto2015.org", not "branduse@toronto2015.org".

------
macjohnmcc
I think the best answer to this is to not mention them or link to them and let
them standalone.

------
increment_i
Do they have a legal leg to stand on with this? It screams frivolous.

